# FIRE



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Just had to evacuate home and hearth. 80 acre fire exploded to over 2000 in the last 12 hours. Wife and dogs all safe. Looks like we'll be camping for a few days...

A red flag warning precipitated this evac. Ultra low humidity, high temps, and fierce winds have made a bone-dry forest a veritable bomb.

They expect the fire to reach my hometown of Packwood, WA sometime tonight...

This is the Goat Rocks fire-


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Hope and pray that all goes well I live in western Washington to and know that area well spent a life time hunting,fishing,and camping in that area


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Terrible news. Hopefully everything will be alright at home and thankfully you, the family, and pets were able to get out safely.


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

glad everone is safe mate how big a fire break have you got, some of the massive bush fires we have had in Australia in my lifetime. even a hundred yards is a 50 /50 bet stay safe.


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

I'm in western Washington County Oregon and they shut our power off a few hours ago. Might not get power back till Tuesday they say....


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

glad you and the family are safe,our prayers are with you all


----------



## Forking hell (5 mo ago)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Just had to evacuate home and hearth. 80 acre fire exploded to over 2000 in the last 12 hours. Wife and dogs all safe. Looks like we'll be camping for a few days...
> 
> A red flag warning precipitated this evac. Ultra low humidity, high temps, and fierce winds have made a bone-dry forest a veritable bomb.
> 
> ...


Stay safe pal !!!


----------



## cwilkes (Nov 8, 2018)

Everyone's safe, at least! Hoping everything goes well with this, that's terrible to have to experience


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Scary stuff! Good luck to you and your family, at least you got the warning!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yikes! Good luck to you, Hulla !


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Who started it?


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Slide-Easy said:


> Who started it?


Probably arson, lightening or something stupid powered by wind, there's a town here called Estacada, that people lovingly refer to as Incesticada. Well some locals recently caught a guy starting fires in the woods, they left him tied to a tree after he 'fell down' a few times.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

KarlHungus said:


> Probably arson, lightening or something stupid powered by wind, there's a town here called Estacada, that people lovingly refer to as Incesticada. Well some locals recently caught a guy starting fires in the woods, they left him tied to a tree after he 'fell down' a few times.


43.5% of our population are mentally 'sick' and will refuse to seek the help they ultimately require. Usually sheltered by 'loved ones' who make excuses for them.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The fire started Aug 9th due to a lightning strike. The unit in which it began was old growth timber that has been undisturbed since the 1400's. They kept it in check for several weeks by water bagging, the area is too steep and dangerous for boots on the ground. The conditions the last few days just made it explode. It's spotting in Packwood now...


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Hulla Baloo said:


> The fire started Aug 9th due to a lightning strike. The unit in which it began was old growth timber that has been undisturbed since the 1400's. They kept it in check for several weeks by water bagging, the area is too steep and dangerous for boots on the ground. The conditions the last few days just made it explode. It's spotting in Packwood now...


Crap, at least those trees will survive most any fire, being that big and established.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

For Android, there's an app called "Watch Duty" it has both the satelite & terrain maps fot the fires. We've got one burning as well. Another best friend passed away last week, now his wife and kids have been evacuated from their home... Another PG&E electric company caused blaze...
Keep safe you guys 🙏


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

How it spreads:










The canopies of these huge fir stands flame-up in unison and then explode like a grenade, sending tentacles of new fire makers in all directions. This photo is from yesterday, about 2 hours before the evac.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that sucks. Hope everything works out as well as it can. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I can’t imagine your feelings these days.fires and floods are scary as it gets. I’m sure you will be ok cause you are smart and tough enough but who wants to deal with fire coming at you!
My wishes for strength and safety for you and your family!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hope and Pray for your area and the folks there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Here they like to run prescribed burns on severely windy days. That’s always a hoot.. 😒🤨


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope and pray you and everyone else makes it out safely.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The wind has laid down. Looks like the town will be spared. Thank God, and thank you all for your prayers and well wishes... That was too close-

Firefighters are the closest thing to angels on this green earth, don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Glad you and your family are ok


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us updated. Glad you are safe


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

Hulla Baloo said:


> The wind has laid down. Looks like the town will be spared. Thank God, and thank you all for your prayers and well wishes... That was too close-
> 
> Firefighters are the closest thing to angels on this green earth, don't let anyone tell you different.


you need a big pair, to go into the situations fire fighters do, its not for the faint hearted. 1000s of acres burning walls of flames as tall as buildings, and then the wind can turn in a heartbeat, you gotta be young and fit, and have luck on your side. in those conditions its as dangerous as going to war. all the fire fighters that got lost in 9/11 didnt think about the danger, they went straight in to do what had to be done, heros. RIP to them all.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That is the best news Hulla, so glad to hear that. [mention]Hulla Baloo [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> The wind has laid down. Looks like the town will be spared. Thank God, and thank you all for your prayers and well wishes... That was too close-
> 
> Firefighters are the closest thing to angels on this green earth, don't let anyone tell you different.



That is good to hear. Hope everything continues to go well and they get the fire out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

Mazlow's hierarchy of needs... all other priorities fall second place to shelter. Glad your safe!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy to here you and yours are ok,Prayers for all who where burned out


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

RAIN! Glorious rain! 
Back home again. The powers that be lifted the stage 3 evacuation order last night. We're back to a stage 1, which is "be ready." This fire will burn for awhile but immediate danger has been averted. Never been so happy to see precipitation in my life-


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Some good footage of the fire in this report:









'Get out immediately': Over 300 homes evacuated east of Packwood


Wildfire smoke expected in western Washington Friday; Red Flag Warning in effect




www.king5.com


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Another Red Flag warning is in effect. Expecting to be told to skedaddle again any minute. Fire has grown to 5200 acres and is now threatening control lines about 3/4 of a mile from homes and 3 miles from my place. East wind blowing hard. Fingers crossed-


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Be safe brother


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Good luck to you and your family prayers are with you guys


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Stay safe, sorry to hear about your misfortune


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, still here...
Spent the majority of last night watching trees explode on the ridgeline. 
Mother Nature can be a nasty wench.
Waiting for the morning report...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Now at 5531 acres. They say if we get through today the winds will begin to subside. They've got two Chinooks running water bags. Their confidence is a little annoying.

Usually by mid-October we're looking for first snow. It will be 90 degrees at my house today-


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow nature is crazy, I will keep you and your in my thoughts and prayers. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Just got moved to a level 2 evacuation order- "Get Set."

El sucko-


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

I saw the smoke plumb this morning. We have been very hazy but the wind must have shifted cause it was clear as a bell except for a wall of smoke in the distance. This is out by Banks Oregon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

We're still at level 2. Fire has grown to 5765 acres. Established lines protecting structures held through the night. We won't see any rain until Friday but it is much cooler and the winds have diminished. We're as prepared as we can get except for possession of a small inverter generator- had one in my sights and didn't pull the trigger. Wish I had.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Be safe out there Michael (?). We’re all thinking about you guys up there in the pacific NW. Are your water services still running?


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Hold out till Friday, the 8 months of rain begins!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

We're on a private well Ryan, so no worries there.

I'll take as much as I can get at this point Karl- too dry too long...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

These guys are muchly unheralded but perform a valiant service. They fly right into the thick of it. Those buckets hold a thousand gallons, or over 4 tons of water.










Smoke has been horrible:










Morning operational briefing:










I am immensely proud of the work these folks have done.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Now at 5892 acres. Still at level 2 evac. I'd gag if I went outside...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

6013 acres, still at level 2. My lawn is crunchy. I've never seen the forest this dry. Zillions of charred pine needles everywhere. If we get through today I think they'll lift the level 2 by Monday. Onshore flow starts tomorrow along with much cooler temps. The wind reversal should blow the smoke away as a prelude to the rain on Friday- God willing.

Thanks for the support and well-wishes. Reporting it is cathartic for me...


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Hulla Baloo said:


> 6013 acres, still at level 2. My lawn is crunchy. I've never seen the forest this dry. Zillions of charred pine needles everywhere. If we get through today I think they'll lift the level 2 by Monday. Onshore flow starts tomorrow along with much cooler temps. The wind reversal should blow the smoke away as a prelude to the rain on Friday- God willing.
> 
> Thanks for the support and well-wishes. Reporting it is cathartic for me...


Relief from smoke tomorrow, Friday rain starts and it should all be over. Had to cancel the pumpkin patch today due to the air quality but were going tomorrow instead.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad you are still safe. I hope you get your much deserved rain.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

6196 acres. 4% containment. Half a mile from homes and just under a mile from Packwood Lake- where there are several historic structures. Our air index reading is mid-300s in the afternoons. We were promised a steady west wind today but thus far no breeze has materialized.


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Well they just moved the goalposts on us. I don't see how you can't forecast 1 day out... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Rain today after 11 am. Thank God. Way too close for comfort- 

They're expecting over an inch...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Morning report is in, 6196 acres, 8% containment:

*Today:* Fire activity has diminished over the northern section of the fire footprint over the past few days. Resources are patrolling the Forest Road 46 system, cooling fire by the roads. Engines are patrolling around the structures and testing pumps and hoses.
Many of the firefighting resources have been moved to Division A, on the southwest side of the fire, to help increase contingency lines in the Lake Creek drainage. Crews continue to engage the fire near the Three Peaks trail system where it is safe to do so with both water and handline. Due to steep terrain and heavy fuel loading, the fire is expected to continue to smolder in the thick duff layers, burning roots and large logs.
Structures near Packwood Lake in the Lake Creek drainage have been prepared with fire resistant shielding and fuels have been removed to reduce the risk to the structures should fire move into that area.

*Weather: *Today will be a weather transition day. The first half of the day will continue to see the smoke inversion linger. The inversion is expected to lift mid-day. The approaching weather system may bring erratic winds, with winds out of the southwest up to 25 mph on the ridge tops and winds of 4-8 mph with gust up to 12 on the lower slopes. A series of storms will enter the area starting Friday bringing much needed precipitation to the fire area.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good steady downpour for over 4 hours now- TAKE THAT FIRE!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s the best news ever, glad you are safe


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

All evacuation orders lifted as of 11:30 am PDT! 😁

It's been a heck of a couple months. Thanks again for your support-


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay!!! glad things are looking better


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is awesome,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s great news


----------

